# Corsair H60 COOLING PROBLEM



## smoothrider7 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi,

I am having a weird issue with my H60, the temperature just goes all over the place, in idle its going from 27C-67C. I am using a push-pull with two noctua NF-F12 fans, with a Y-splitter on the CPU FAN HEADER and the pump is connected to CPU OPT on an Asus P8Z77-V Pro Board. I am also using Arctic Cooling MX-4 and have applied it twice. I have no clue what's happening, any help would be fine such as fan orientation, where to properly plug them etc. Also I know for a fact that the Pump is making good contact with the CPU because when I lifted it, the paste was all spread nicely(I applied it with the pea method).

Thanks


----------



## Frenzic (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi, Is the pump speed rpm at around 4200 odd? I have my pump connected to the CPU fan header and disabled all fan speed controls and one of my fans connected to a 4 pin pwm header. Have you made sure the pump is running at 100%? I have seen peoples pumps running at like 2000 rpm


----------



## ReaperX87 (Apr 10, 2013)

Normally with temps jumping around like that it could be a thermal compound problem but since you have already replaced that twice, I would highly doubt it, might just be a problem withy the pump speeding up and slowing down. It could be a CPU issue what temp program are you using?


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 10, 2013)

ReaperX87 said:


> might just be a problem withy the pump speeding up and slowing down



I was also thinking that, or maybe it's an airlock issue. Try moving the radiator around with your pump on if you have bubbles in the tubes.


----------



## ReaperX87 (Apr 10, 2013)

It's not a airlock issue the h60 is sealed unit so can't be they and tubing is black wont see it.


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2013)

smoothrider7 said:


> in idle its going from 27C-67C.



Check clock frequency/load using different programs to see if the CPU is indeed at an idle state. CPU-Z, HWMonitor, CoreTemp, Task Manager, Aida64 should all give you some sort of reading.


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 10, 2013)

ReaperX87 said:


> It's not a airlock issue the h60 is sealed unit so can't be they and tubing is black wont see it.



Yea, I know it's sealed. If it's faulty in the way it has air pockets inside, this could (maybe) resolve the issue. I would RMA the unit, though.


----------



## Frenzic (Apr 10, 2013)

It could also be a sensor issue? I have also heard of air in these things and they make a hell of a ticking sound.


----------



## smoothrider7 (Apr 10, 2013)

ReaperX87 said:


> Normally with temps jumping around like that it could be a thermal compound problem but since you have already replaced that twice, I would highly doubt it, might just be a problem withy the pump speeding up and slowing down. It could be a CPU issue what temp program are you using?



My pump is running at exactly 4426rpm and I use Core Temp. Real Temp and Aida 64.


----------



## Frenzic (Apr 10, 2013)

smoothrider7 said:


> My pump is running at exactly 4426rpm and I use Core Temp. Real Temp and Aida 64.



Thats all good then


----------



## smoothrider7 (Apr 10, 2013)

Would you guys recommend I just upgrade to the new H60 then? I really don't want to RMA....not after my last experience where I had to wait 3 months(not with Corsair).


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 10, 2013)

You could order the new one, RMA the old, and then sell it off when it comes.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 11, 2013)

^what he said


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 11, 2013)

where the radiator is installed, are the tubes at the top of the radiator or the bottom?

Sealed units will try to push air if they are installed upside down


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 11, 2013)

Before you guys start the RMA thing, I feel we need more info.


Take a picture of the rad inside the case. 
Re-apply the block and make sure it is tight enough. Maybe you don't have enough torque.


----------



## ReaperX87 (Apr 11, 2013)

Corsair is really fast with there customer service I had a H70 before I went custom water cooling and they didn't even require me to send in the old they sent me a new one and I sold the old for 50 bucks. Only took them 6 hours to respond and I received a new one in 4 days. Honestly for if your going to spend 100 bucks get a custom kit. $150-200 can get you a kit by xspc. But when is the last time you cleaned out the radiator fins with a compressor or air can. It could be a build up of dust.


----------



## smoothrider7 (Apr 11, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> where the radiator is installed, are the tubes at the top of the radiator or the bottom?
> 
> Sealed units will try to push air if they are installed upside down



Rad is installe at the top of my case, however my pump is sideways, because if I put it normally, the tubes hit some components on my motherboard.


----------



## smoothrider7 (Apr 11, 2013)

ReaperX87 said:


> Corsair is really fast with there customer service I had a H70 before I went custom water cooling and they didn't even require me to send in the old they sent me a new one and I sold the old for 50 bucks. Only took them 6 hours to respond and I received a new one in 4 days. Honestly for if your going to spend 100 bucks get a custom kit. $150-200 can get you a kit by xspc. But when is the last time you cleaned out the radiator fins with a compressor or air can. It could be a build up of dust.



Ill try it then, I just don't want to do custom water cooling because of the maintenance. I cleaned the rad about a week ago, it's probably cleaner than when I first bought it tbh.


----------



## smoothrider7 (Apr 11, 2013)

erocker said:


> Check clock frequency/load using different programs to see if the CPU is indeed at an idle state. CPU-Z, HWMonitor, CoreTemp, Task Manager, Aida64 should all give you some sort of reading.



Alright I lowered the clock speed down to 4.2GHZ where I know it's %1000 stable, and the temps are still pretty crazy. Without any load and with load, they're constantly going up an down.


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 11, 2013)

To be honest, that is all you can probably do with a H60.3770K will push the temps on that cooler, It is not one of the best by far/ What voltages are you using?


----------



## smoothrider7 (Apr 11, 2013)

Okay well, I'll try and post some pictures of the setup later today, and just incase I need a new rad, what is the BEST 120mm/240mm rad, I need these sizes and not 140 or 280 because I already have purchased some very expensive fans that are only for this size(Noctua NF-F12) 

Thanks


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 11, 2013)

Save up and get a custom watercooling system.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 12, 2013)

i have a H60 (not i) with only the stock Corsair fan ... running for more than 1yrs and a half no probs  temp never higher as 46.5 full charge and 35 idle... also the radiator is mounted upside down and it doesnt seems to push air instead of coolant.

maybe a faulty unit ... 

also its easy to say save for a custom water cooling, Not everybody have the place inside the case or can afford a custom WC instead of a AIO, i know i know saving money but what you do when its impossible. (or if you dont have the knowledge or courage to launch a CWC project)

i know i dont have a heavy charge CPU but my temp are stable so i doubt if i had a 3770K i would have the same problem


----------



## smoothrider7 (Apr 17, 2013)

I honestly do not know what happened, but literally overnight the problem fixed itself, now at 4.4ghz 1.2V, I do not hit over 75C on any core on maximum preset in IntelBurnTest, and prime95 is 60C-65C. The system now idles at 25C-30C. I honestly changed nothing and its fine....weird. 0: However, I'd like to thank everyone for their help.

Thanks


----------



## N3trox (Apr 17, 2013)

If problem continues, you should RMA it because they will give you the new one H60 V2. ^^ Your one is discontinued right now. My friend was having a issue very similar but his didn't got solved.  So he RMA'd it and they gave him Corsair H80i. Isn't that nice?


----------



## smoothrider7 (Apr 17, 2013)

I may just RMA because the temps are still slightly jumpy and my temps are hitting the 70s in intelburntest, when some people don't go over 50. PLUS I'm using two Noctua NF-F12 fans in Push-Pull and Arctic Cooling MX-4 paste. What's holding me back is last time I shipped my GPU out to EVGA(also in CA just like Corsair), I paid over 60$ for shipping, and I'm guessing the prices will be similar for shipping the H60.


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 17, 2013)

Your crazy if you RMA. There is nothing wrong with the unit. It is your installation. Post photos of the odors of your case so the guys can see the position and the fans including case fans. The unit works, it is not a reason to RMA.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 17, 2013)

I think DrDx is right here. I dont see anything wrong with the temps assuming the CPU and clockspeed in your signature.

THe temp fluctuations, are you seeing that in Realtemp?


----------



## smoothrider7 (Apr 17, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> I think DrDx is right here. I dont see anything wrong with the temps assuming the CPU and clockspeed in your signature.
> 
> THe temp fluctuations, are you seeing that in Realtemp?



Realtemp and Coretemp.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 17, 2013)

Perhaps your sensors are bunk... no clue, but instant jumps like that with a good mount/TIM application are not because of the cooler.


----------



## smoothrider7 (Apr 17, 2013)

Could it be voltage fluctuations that cause temperatures to move around like that?


----------



## smoothrider7 (Apr 17, 2013)

HERE IS A VIDEO OF THE PUMP AND FAN SETUP:

Corsair H60 Fan Mount - YouTube


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 17, 2013)

The only thing that I can think of is if your motherboard is trying to change the speed of the pump.  IIRC, the pump either runs or stops.  This would cause spikes in temps.  The pump should not be connected to anything that controls fan speed. The fans can, but not the pump.

Edit: try hooking the pump to a power connector from your PSU and see what happens.


----------

